
What is the best time for stand-up scrum meetings? - grepsedawk
https://piechowski.io/post/what-is-the-best-time-for-standup-meetings/
======
techdragon
Depends on the team. Try different times and evaluate in an agile fashion :-)

Personally I find start of businesses day Monday to be ideal since it provides
an ideal time for both “we did this last week” retrospective review and “we
will do this stuff this week” forward planning.

------
pfarrell
When managing software engineers, 2-5pm local time is often a time of high
productivity. I try never to book meetings or interrupt them during that time.

------
mattbillenstein
One hour before I get to work.

